# NUKED - Boktai 2 Solar Boy Django (U)



## TmP_stryk (Oct 21, 2004)

*1719 - Boktai 2 Solar Boy Django*











Â
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/p]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*Release Group:*VENOM*Save Type:*EEPROM_V124 (Patched)*ROM Size:*128Mbit*Publisher:*Konami*Region:*USA*ROM Serial**:*AGB-U32E-USA*Language(s):*English*View NFO:*Click Here


----------



## Opium (Oct 21, 2004)

Excellent hopfully this game ends up being better than the first. now I have two games to flash, Boktai 2 and F-Zero Climax

Ahh the good games are arriving finally


----------



## Devis0r (Oct 21, 2004)

Simply spectucular.


----------



## TmP_stryk (Oct 21, 2004)

game is actually 127 mbit


----------



## Killermech (Oct 21, 2004)

wonderful, but is there a patch for this yet?


----------



## TmP_stryk (Oct 21, 2004)

read the nfo should answer your question.


----------



## T-hug (Oct 21, 2004)

Yes the game is cracked and pre-patched so no removing the intro!

Left + R increases the sun, Left + L decreases it.

Nice one Venom


----------



## TmP_stryk (Oct 21, 2004)

Thug get to class


----------



## Xanthious (Oct 21, 2004)

Wasnt the worlds biggest fan of the first one. I will still give this one a shot though as Ive heard good things. . . . off to MIRC :gbasp:


----------



## ReyVGM (Oct 21, 2004)

Just gimme Zelda Minish Cap.


----------



## T-hug (Oct 21, 2004)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOTENKO!


----------



## pinbi7 (Oct 21, 2004)

QUOTE(ReyVGM @ Oct 21 2004 said:


> Just gimme Zelda Minish Cap.


minish cap isin't comming out until november 12

GTA3 & FF1&2 are suposed to come out really soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## LioConvey (Oct 21, 2004)

Is it just me or Ruin stage is stucked


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Oct 21, 2004)

great game with great patch!!!!


----------



## ConraDargo (Oct 21, 2004)

Just gimme Flashback (like that is ever going to happen) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I guess I'll give this one a try although I would much rather play it "for real" with a solar sensor.


----------



## Dirtie (Oct 21, 2004)

I never liked Boktai - And still don't.


----------



## Z_Hunter (Oct 21, 2004)

Wooo Boktai!

And pre-patched too.


----------



## Harsky (Oct 21, 2004)

When is this game released in stores? And isn't it stupid to sell it at this time of year since we don't get more than a few hours of sunshine a day?


----------



## bladerx (Oct 21, 2004)

Ooooh, this is so sweet. Hasrky it's been in stores since monday, in USA that is.

I will actually do some saving to get the real deal.


----------



## yugi999 (Oct 21, 2004)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES I LOVE YOU VENOM TY YOU TY YOU TY YOU

GROG GROG   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  :gbasp:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.......sry





Yugi999


----------



## Harsky (Oct 21, 2004)

If Nintendo releases this in Europe during the winter period, I will lose faith in Nintendo's marketing team.


----------



## daniel2003 (Oct 21, 2004)

the patched rom will be released in spanish?


----------



## Skelv_tnt (Oct 21, 2004)

OMFG!!! me wants it NOOOOW!!!


----------



## PuyoDead (Oct 21, 2004)

I bought this wednesday, and I gotta say, this game is really, really good. There's a lot of improvements from the first game, as well as a lot more stuff to do. Plus, this game is a lot more "populated". As in, there's more characters, and the town is actually inhabited. Granted, you have to slowly rebuild the town back up. Good stuff all around, without me giving too much away.


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (Oct 21, 2004)

It`s is more fun to play Boktai by buying and playing it on ur Sp.

I don`t like Boktai that much i have tried the first one and only played it a bit in the beggining.


----------



## ZeminkoX (Oct 21, 2004)

Damn, I still have to play the first one. So many damn games... I'm still working my way through Pokemon Fire Red...


----------



## ConraDargo (Oct 21, 2004)

To everyone who bought (or at least downloaded) and played through the first game - are the games connected at all (e.g. story) or is this a stand alone thingy that can be played and enjoyed even if you never even touched the first Boktai?


----------



## xflash (Oct 21, 2004)

finaly i'v been waiting for this for so long i beated the 1st one 3 times on my sp the 1st was one of the best games ever and i'v tryed the j version of this already and it rocked by the way conradargo theyre connected but not much so you can still enjoy it


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Oct 21, 2004)

nice release with patch! i also still have2play the first boktai.. can you also control (in/decrease) the sunlight in the first boktai like the second boktai(patched)¿


----------



## yugi999 (Oct 21, 2004)

QUOTE(mooiweer @ Oct 21 2004 said:


> nice release with patch! i also still have2play the first boktai.. can you also control (in/decrease) the sunlight in the first boktai like the second boktai(patched)¿


yes look

Thug4L1f3 Posted: Oct 21 2004, 07:55 AM  



Self Confessed Game Aholic


Group: Admin
Posts: 2548
Member No.: 25
Joined: 24-October 02
Status: Offline






Yes the game is cracked and pre-patched so no removing the intro!

Left + R increases the sun, Left + L decreases it.

Nice one Venom


----------



## ReyVGM (Oct 21, 2004)

Just gimme Zelda Minish Cap!


----------



## LioConvey (Oct 21, 2004)

Actually
There are problems already
1. Forrest(undead dungeon is stuck)
2. Ruin(undead dungeon is stuck)


----------



## Zero01 (Oct 21, 2004)

What do u mean by stuck? I cant beat it stuck or game problem stuck?


----------



## ConraDargo (Oct 21, 2004)

The way he's putting it, my guess would be that there's something wrong with the game.


----------



## strugi (Oct 21, 2004)

Black screen appears, and sound is working.


----------



## megabug7 (Oct 21, 2004)

I think these boktai games suck - didn't like the first one either


----------



## xflash (Oct 21, 2004)

it may be the patch are you guys sure there isen't any un-patched version? the j version wasen't patched and it worked great by the way fission the reason you diden't like the 1st one was maybe cause you diden't buy it it's alot more fun playing it on your  :gbasp: /


----------



## bakhalishta (Oct 21, 2004)

Is there a way to remove the intro without removing the patch ?

edit : nevermind...it works


----------



## Azngamer15 (Oct 21, 2004)

i miss the old patch, where the sunlight still stayed when you went to another screen, and you could control the   time too. and before it was R+right or left, L conflicts with the magic thing


----------



## megabug7 (Oct 21, 2004)

QUOTE(xflash @ Oct 21 2004 said:


> it may be the patch are you guys sure there isen't any un-patched version? the j version wasen't patched and it worked great by the way fission the reason you diden't like the 1st one was maybe cause you diden't buy it it's alot more fun playing it on yourÂ :gbasp: /


Yes perhaps, but a friend told me that the sensor only works in sunlight and not under a indoor light (say if I wanted to play indoors)
So that put me off buying the game. 

Besides, it's another one of those stupid gimmicky things that gets up my nose. While innovative it's not really my thing.


----------



## PuyoDead (Oct 22, 2004)

To answer someone's question, playing the first isn't required. The story is new, and doesn't "pick up" or anything from the first. There are references to the first, obviously, but for the most part, they explain anything mentioned. Some of the characters are back, and it helps to know their background, but it isn't neseccary.


----------



## goferchan (Oct 22, 2004)

So is there no fix yet for the ruins/forest problem?


----------



## Plasticgod (Oct 22, 2004)

QUOTE(goferchan @ Oct 22 2004 said:


> So is there no fix yet for the ruins/forest problem?


Unfortunately the "bug" affects all the Undeads location, and also the solar intensity is always resetted at any new screen.

I dont remember exactly, but in the patched Boktai 1, when you have to set-up the time location, the game says that I'ts setted, and didnt encounter any problem.
In Boktai 2, instead, if you try to set-up the game says it cannot be done.
Maybe that's the problem.


----------



## Maverick_z (Oct 22, 2004)

great. a bad dump. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Waits for the fix and/or redump...........


----------



## PuyoDead (Oct 22, 2004)

Yea, this one is quite different so far. I just hit one hell of a weird part, changed the game completely. I'll not spoil it, but wow, the first one never did stuff like this.


----------



## LioConvey (Oct 22, 2004)

Well, The Japanese version of Boktai 2 is better.(everythink is fixed)


----------



## Devis0r (Oct 22, 2004)

I Believe it is the patch that's cuasing the problem. I managed to hack it and to make my Solar Gauge stay consistant throughout the screens, but I just can't get into the Undead dungeons.

Hopefully a redump will occur though.

It's also nice seeing another GBA group doing patches like this, even if they screw up several levels.


----------



## ConraDargo (Oct 22, 2004)

I'll ask again - are the games connected at all (e.g. story) or is this a stand alone thingy that can be played and enjoyed just as much even if you never even touched the first Boktai?

This question is to those who played through the first game.


----------



## Luse (Oct 22, 2004)

You dont have to play the first game to understand the second, but it will shed light on certain things if you have played the first one... 

It's like any other sequel, but this one's better then the first so if you play this one first you may not want to bother with the first game....


----------



## ConraDargo (Oct 22, 2004)

QUOTE(Luse @ Oct 22 2004 said:


> It's like any other sequel, but this one's better then the first so if you play this one first you may not want to bother with the first game....


Yeah, that's why I was thinking of skipping it and jump right onto this sequel, but should that ruin some of the fun and the game's story, then I'd rather play through Boktia 1 first despite its flaws.


----------



## PuyoDead (Oct 22, 2004)

Err, Conra, I answered your question at the top of this page.


----------



## ConraDargo (Oct 22, 2004)

QUOTE(PuyoDead @ Oct 22 2004 said:


> Err, Conra, I answered your question at the top of this page.


Sorry, missed it when you didn't quote me nor mention my name


----------



## xflash (Oct 22, 2004)

i answerd it too on the previous page


----------



## T-hug (Oct 22, 2004)

Are these problems happening on hardware or on VBA?


----------



## neveras (Oct 22, 2004)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Oct 22 2004 said:


> Are these problems happening on hardware or on VBA?


VBA
The music still plays, however the screen goes black and that's it.


----------



## Darksage (Oct 22, 2004)

YAY botkai2!!!btw neveras why do you have  alegator duck as avatar?oops its a duck sry oh and Neveras...arent you usualy asleep  at this time???


----------



## ConraDargo (Oct 22, 2004)

QUOTE(xflash @ Oct 22 2004 said:


> i answerd it too on the previous page


Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Didn't spot the reply because you didn't quote me so I never even read what you had to say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a problem with people who doesn't make use of dots or commas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^^


----------



## xflash (Oct 22, 2004)

well it's ok but is there no un-patched version of this game by the way when i was playing j version i somhow maneged to get one dot of sun light on vba i'm not sure how thu


----------



## privateers69 (Oct 22, 2004)

QUOTE(neveras @ Oct 22 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Oct 22 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Are these problems happening on hardware or on VBA?
> ...


Hardware also. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



flashed on a EZFA cart.


----------



## xflash (Oct 22, 2004)

well then i guess ill have to wait for this to be come in norway d**n i just can't wait


----------



## _Pie_ (Oct 22, 2004)

*Partial FiX*

Before enter in the Undeads location, when the screen turn black and the name of the level appear, press and hold L+right.
In this way the level is loaded.


----------



## MattyXB (Oct 22, 2004)

Are there 2 differents dumps from this game avaible?

I know the CRC: 27472c50
and on one site they say that they have the CRC: E1FFB2D1h
But I can't download it from the site. Maybe its already a redump?
Or was a uncracked version avaible?


----------



## _Pie_ (Oct 22, 2004)

CRC: E1FFB2D1h clean dump, without intro and crack.


----------



## goferchan (Oct 22, 2004)

QUOTE(Devis0r @ Oct 22 2004 said:


> I Believe it is the patch that's cuasing the problem. I managed to hack it and to make my Solar Gauge stay consistant throughout the screens, but I just can't get into the Undead dungeons.
> 
> Hopefully a redump will occur though.
> 
> It's also nice seeing another GBA group doing patches like this, even if they screw up several levels.


How did you hack it to make the solar gauge stay consistant?

Also, thanks Lord Pie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 At least that makes it playable


----------



## speechless (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Lily (Oct 22, 2004)

Awesome, speechless. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: No freeze over here!


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Oct 22, 2004)

congratulations speechless.
time to play it with no problems


----------



## opcode32 (Oct 22, 2004)

proper version just released by RS


----------



## Altamira (Oct 22, 2004)

Does the patch above work with the rom released by Venom or do I need the Clean dump


Sorry, I already know.

speechless wrote:


this patch is for venoms scene release: it skips intro, pads correctly to 128mbit, and fully patches the game..


----------



## MattyXB (Oct 23, 2004)

Is this normal, that you must always hold "L" and press right, when you change the screen?
I have patched the game with this Patch and must in every screen adjust the Solar Sensor again.


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Oct 23, 2004)

its nice to see the latest proper usa rs boktai2 it should have no problems.  the old release can bring patching troubles & it confuses too much for those who want get it(work). the latest doesnt need a patch (only if you want 2 flash it,then you can multirom-patch it.)


----------



## Dais (Oct 23, 2004)

Irritating that some rom sites (ie, the ones I know of) haven't picked up on the new and better release.

I can transfer my save file (not my save state) from the Venom release to the Rising Sun release without problems, right?


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Oct 23, 2004)

somebody's gonna try it first.. not me i am too lazy 2 do it now.. do you know what time it is¿ 3:21  gotta go!


----------



## speechless (Oct 23, 2004)




----------



## Akotan (Oct 23, 2004)

Why this was nuked? This game is not the real thing? So confusing... ()


----------



## Lily (Oct 23, 2004)

QUOTE(Dais @ Oct 22 2004 said:


> Irritating that some rom sites (ie, the ones I know of) haven't picked up on the new and better release.


Most seem to have updated with the newer ROM; and the smarter ones have updated with an exe format patcher that patches the Venom release to the RS release. The patch is less than 10k, too. You can transfer your save file over no problem, but likely not your save states if you have any.

..and @AKotan:

1. Game released by Venom, pre-cracked so you can play without the sun sensor.
2. People playing the game realize that the crack is incomplete, and that the ROM is a tad smaller than it's supposed to be.
3. Trashman releases a patch to fix Venom's crack.
4. The game is nuked for a non-working crack.
5. Rising Sun re-releases the game with the correct crack.
6. Patch becomes available to patch the Venom release to the Rising Sun release.

So, if you're a dirty ROM collector, you'd want the original Venom release, the Trashman patched Venom release, the Rising Sun release, and if you're a pure collector, the clean uncracked dump for No-Intro.

Better?


----------



## Dais (Oct 23, 2004)

wait, there's two patches for the venom version? because the one I got fixed some things, but the sunlight level still went zero from area to area.


----------



## Mac2492 (Oct 23, 2004)

? I'm confused 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




; Right now i'm going to get the Trashman patch, is that better?


----------



## musashi (Oct 23, 2004)

I like this game very much I'll have to save and get it for real but before that I'll beat the rom How can one get thier hands on a Boktai 2 Rising Sun realease? (sorry if thats breaking a rule. I won't ask again)


----------



## Lily (Oct 23, 2004)

@Dais: Yes, there's a Trashman patch to fix Venom's release, and a Rising Sun patch for the Venom release. I assume that the Rising Sun patch will become the accepted scene one, and the Trashman patched rom will end up in GARP and GoodGBA.

@Mac2492: Either patch should correct the game so that you can play through it, but to be sure try and search out the Rising Sun release.

@musashi: Sorry, you can't ask where to find it unfortunately. Keep looking around the board and the rules, you may find references to IRC..


----------



## MattyXB (Oct 23, 2004)

My TRM Patch work not so good by me. I have not play the game, but at the beginning the Sun Sensor will always reset, when I enter a new screen.

The RS Patch work much better, the Sun Sensor will stay, where it was. So better get this Patch or the ROM rerelease from RS.


----------



## musashi (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks lucky thing I have mirc


----------



## opcode32 (Oct 23, 2004)

QUOTE(MattyXB @ Oct 23 2004 said:


> My TRM Patch work not so good by me. I have not play the game, but at the beginning the Sun Sensor will always reset, when I enter a new screen.
> 
> The RS Patch work much better, the Sun Sensor will stay, where it was. So better get this Patch or the ROM rerelease from RS.


RS never released a patch, but only a completely new cracked dump.


----------



## MattyXB (Oct 23, 2004)

QUOTE(opcode32 @ Oct 23 2004 said:


> QUOTE(MattyXB @ Oct 23 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > My TRM Patch work not so good by me. I have not play the game, but at the beginning the Sun Sensor will always reset, when I enter a new screen.
> ...


Then someone else has make a Patch from the new RS release, which work with the old Venom release.
I have download a Patch 100%, and this have change the Venom Rom to the new RS Rom.


----------



## mattlouf (Oct 23, 2004)

QUOTE(MattyXB @ Oct 23 2004 said:


> I have download a Patch 100%, and this have change the Venom Rom to the new RS Rom.


And did it added the Rising Sun intro too ?


----------



## -mrc- (Oct 23, 2004)

QUOTE(speechless @ Oct 22 2004 said:


> Boktai_2_Solar_Boy_Django_CRACK-FIX_USA_GBA-TRM
> 
> venoms releases wasn't fully cracked, we compared rising suns JAP patch for caravans release and completed the patch.Â all should be the same as the japanese game now.Â if it worked there, it will work here.Â thanx us laters
> 
> ...


Yes Mr. Copy and Past..... Using others cracks is real elite.... Fuck u Lamer.... The only 100% Version ist the RS-Version.....


----------



## -mrc- (Oct 23, 2004)

QUOTE(Qrayzie @ Oct 23 2004 said:


> @Dais: Yes, there's a Trashman patch to fix Venom's release, and a Rising Sun patch for the Venom release. I assume that the Rising Sun patch will become the accepted scene one, and the Trashman patched rom will end up in GARP and GoodGBA.
> 
> @Mac2492: Either patch should correct the game so that you can play through it, but to be sure try and search out the Rising Sun release.
> 
> @musashi: Sorry, you can't ask where to find it unfortunately. Keep looking around the board and the rules, you may find references to IRC..


There are a few differences between speechless lame copy+past crack and the RS patched Version.

The Game was dumped several times - and 2 of 3 dumps where bad... and thats what maybe happend to venom.

We where not sure if it was fully dumped by venom - so RS released a clean patched dump.

And in our point of few - speechles patched a bad dump


----------



## Lily (Oct 23, 2004)

QUOTE(-mrc- @ Oct 23 2004 said:


> We where not sure if it was fully dumped by venom - so RS released a clean patched dump.


I don't know what we'd do without you guys!


----------



## speechless (Oct 23, 2004)




----------



## MattyXB (Oct 23, 2004)

QUOTE(mattlouf @ Oct 23 2004 said:


> QUOTE(MattyXB @ Oct 23 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > I have download a Patch 100%, and this have change the Venom Rom to the new RS Rom.
> ...


Yes, nice Intro. Nice Mushroom.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I miss only the clean dump without Crack. But this one is maybe not so importend, because it is near unplayable.


----------



## opcode32 (Oct 23, 2004)

QUOTE(MattyXB @ Oct 23 2004 said:


> QUOTE(mattlouf @ Oct 23 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(MattyXB @ Oct 23 2004 said:
> ...


yeah, it is. because you need sun very early into the game to progress. but i urge you to buy the game (like we did, 3 fucking times hehe) if you have some spare money. playing on flashcard is not even half the fun. trust me, i didn't like the 1st one when i tried the cracked release, but i bought it this summer and absolutely got addicted to it.

@speechless: it's not us that add the rom, it's some site. also, tbh i didn't mind if you just put the fix on some website and said, he that's the fix. but even if you claim not to do this for the scene, all this 8.3 filename, underscore dirname, nfo ascii blahblah shit makes it look like you actually want this to be a scene release. and fact is, that stolen cracks aren't allowed in *any* scene at all, so ofcourse you were bound to make people pissed. seeing that trm "release" made our cracker quite pissed, so we had a hard time convincing him to actually finish it instead of getting people stuck with "your" not-so-perfect fix. it's just like like that, if you wanna play with the big boys you gotta respect the unwritten rules. otherwise just do Boktai 2 (U) (Fix for Venom Release).ips instead of doing a trm release and plastering your name all over it.


----------



## Dais (Oct 23, 2004)

ahhhhh~! how do you change the sun in the RS release?


----------



## strugi (Oct 23, 2004)

When comes a good patch ?


----------



## speechless (Oct 23, 2004)




----------



## Dais (Oct 23, 2004)

Or, more possibly, does anyone know where I could find the NFO of the Rising Sun release, sans ROM?


----------



## gORiLLa^pCs (Oct 23, 2004)

With All Do Respect To Everyone..... There are plenty of ways to dissasemble someone's code and compare it and maybe perhaps  *proper* a crack  or make a new .ips patch..... but using stolen cracks is fucking lame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... This is no flame from me or pCS^ ..... anyone throughout the scene knows this... but as far as Venom and TrashMan goes you should AT LEAST do your math homework before *releasing* and playtest your code or release....


----------



## opcode32 (Oct 23, 2004)

QUOTE(speechless @ Oct 23 2004 said:


> @opcode32, no disrepect to you or your group.wasnt aware 'borrowing' a quick fix was against the rules..packing it up for scene wasnt entirely my idea, hence why it was released as a patch and not a full blown rom, because we didnt want credit for the release, we used cracks from another team..heh.Â I only put our name on it, because i included info to say 'hey we borrowed the crack from jap to put into usa, thx rising sun'...wasnt out of spite or to ruin your better fix of the venom release.Â i just thot damn, why hasnt anyone attempted to fix this crap and tried what i could.Â sorry if in doing this i pissed off any 'rs' members..i seriously did NOT know you guys were going to fix it, i thot you were tired of all the lamers demanding a fix and werent going to appease them.Â my bad.Â hopefully people stop d/l-ling our 'hack' and your 'proper'...excuse my previous post with the fuck-you-mother-fucker stuff, i was kinda pissed at mrc dissin' me publicly..aha


we were working on it since the night before the venom releases, eg more then 24hrs. hence our anger about the trm fix. and gba isn't even as nazi as pc-iso for example, where full-sized releases are getting nuked & re-released just because a tool buy another group was used to assist in the making of the crack.


----------



## Dais (Oct 23, 2004)

Hello? please?


----------



## speechless (Oct 23, 2004)




----------



## Jei (Oct 24, 2004)

Do they still stick to the bad voice acting over the original one?


----------



## Devis0r (Oct 24, 2004)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Do they still stick to the bad voice acting over the original one?


Sadly.


----------



## Dais (Oct 24, 2004)

It's not so bad. Except for Zazie. And Sabata.

Dammit dammit dammit.....because of trying to move my save from the venom dump over to the Rising Sun dump, I lost about four hours of play time....argh.


----------



## -mrc- (Oct 24, 2004)

QUOTE(Dais @ Oct 23 2004 said:


> ahhhhh~! how do you change the sun in the RS release?


are u stupid ?


----------



## xflash (Oct 24, 2004)

QUOTE(-mrc- @ Oct 24 2004 said:


> are u stupid ?


can't you spell?
by the way read the rules don't double post


----------



## wasabi32 (Oct 24, 2004)

how do u save with the rising sun release.. the save screen does not seem to be where it should be..


----------



## Dark[Devil] (Oct 24, 2004)

QUOTE(xflash @ Oct 23 2004 said:


> QUOTE(-mrc- @ Oct 24 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > are u stupid ?
> ...


Don't be talken, you should read the rules to and find out the max sig size cuz apperently you don't know.


----------



## privateers69 (Oct 24, 2004)

Amid to all the chatter. I for one would like to say thanks to the RS group.


----------



## wasabi32 (Oct 24, 2004)

can someone tell me how you save in this game? please

edit: never mind i was in the first boss fight so i couldnt save

edit2: wait i still cant save.. are u unable to save int eh beginnign of the game, like the part where ur going to the city and u hafta kill some spiders? are u supposed to be unable to save here? Like the save screen doesn't even appear... is it somethign wrong with the rom?


----------



## xflash (Oct 24, 2004)

QUOTE(Dark[Devil) said:
			
		

> ,Oct 24 2004, 02:37 AM] Don't be talken, you should read the rules to and find out the max sig size cuz apperently you don't know.


acctualy i do it's 400X100 and my sig is 400X80 so just what are you talking about anyway?


----------



## Telvin_3D (Oct 24, 2004)

There is also a 50k cap on sigs and a 25k cap on avatars.  lower the size or a mod is likely to come along and remove it all togeather.  That sig is excessive.  You may want to use a format other than PNG.


----------



## djgarf (Oct 24, 2004)

come on guys this thread is for discussing boktai not how big someones sig is


----------



## Devis0r (Oct 24, 2004)

I love this game, too bad you can't have the real experience of playing Boktai unless you have the actual cart


----------



## xflash (Oct 24, 2004)

QUOTE(Telvin_3D @ Oct 24 2004 said:


> There is also a 50k cap on sigs and a 25k cap on avatars.Â lower the size or a mod is likely to come along and remove it all togeather.Â That sig is excessive.Â You may want to use a format other than PNG.


just one more thing before we go back on topic for som reason my sig's file size got bigger when i resized it to 400X80 than it was when it was 500X100 anyway i'll just make a new sig and avy


----------



## Serapthi (Oct 24, 2004)

Just wondering...was there another way beside L+right to increase sunlight for the
RS release? L+right doesn't work for me, on F2A or on VBA


----------



## knl (Oct 24, 2004)

ah... yo, stop complaining about who released the patched dump, we have the game don't we? The only thing you should be happy with is that you made alotta people like me happy. By the way, I wanted to use RS's dump, but I have a short time playing the game, I don't wanna replay it, so I used someone's solution to the Undead locations: l+right on the blackscreen with title. Thanks,  ( I don't remember now who said it)


----------



## Rexox17 (Oct 24, 2004)

I'm stuck in the game, when I wanna do something all is black!


----------



## whatgives (Oct 24, 2004)

QUOTE(Dais @ Oct 23 2004 said:


> Or, more possibly, does anyone know where I could find the NFO of the Rising Sun release, sans ROM?


here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://releases.pocketheaven.com/?system=g...fo_txt&nfo=1719


----------



## Rexox17 (Oct 24, 2004)

I needed this too. Thanks.


----------



## Dais (Oct 24, 2004)

danke, whatgives....


----------



## test84 (Sep 28, 2007)

does anyone knows where i can get Rising Sun's IPS patch? (not their +7 trainer, the IPS patch to fix the problems)


----------



## pika3000 (Sep 28, 2007)

http://bubbz.pocketheaven.com/?system=gba&...o&patch_id=1224


----------



## test84 (Sep 28, 2007)

thnx man but its sensor fix and is from Eternity.
the one i'm after is for the rom's fix of undead parts and is from Rising Sun's release (or RS).

thnx again.

edit: seems that its file name was http://gbarl.altervista.org/trainers/Bokta...ACK-FIX-IPS.zip

edit2: got Rising Sun's rom, problem is that the intro screen of Rising Sun themselves is corrupted but shows normal in VBA, whats the problem?


----------

